# Latest little button - 6.5g



## samuel-a (Dec 17, 2010)

From scrap 14K jewelry.
inquarted with silver, one run of AR

Here are the results (pipe looks like earth quake):







and the best thing, got this scrap for a tad less then 100$... cool


----------



## skeeter629 (Dec 17, 2010)

Very nice button! :mrgreen:


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Dec 17, 2010)

Don't you just love those little beautiful things. Nice job.


----------



## philddreamer (Dec 18, 2010)

SWEEEEEETNESS!!! 8)


----------



## Oz (Dec 18, 2010)

What caught my eye was the nice crystallization I saw.

Job well done.


----------



## samuel-a (Dec 19, 2010)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> Don't you just love those little beautiful things. Nice job.




ohhh yea...

Thank for the compliments....


----------



## stihl88 (Dec 19, 2010)

Nice looking button Samuel!

Looks like my last buttons long lost twin http://www.goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=61&t=7009&p=77979#p77979, you can return him home to me here now if you feel like it


----------



## glorycloud (Dec 20, 2010)

How spherical - I'm jealous!! :lol:


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Dec 20, 2010)

glorycloud said:


> How spherical - I'm jealous!! :lol:



Do you want me to send you a tourch when 'I send you your chips?


----------



## samuel-a (Dec 21, 2010)

glorycloud said:


> How spherical - I'm jealous!! :lol:



lol i think you should take barren up on his offer...



samuel-a said:


> and the best thing, got this scrap for a tad less then 100$... cool



sold it less then an hour ego, for 3% off spot


----------



## glorycloud (Dec 21, 2010)

Done deal Barren! Please send along an instruction video as well. :lol:


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Dec 21, 2010)

glorycloud said:


> Done deal Barren! Please send along an instruction video as well. :lol:



I'll make that your Christmas present. 8)


----------



## goldenchild (Dec 21, 2010)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> glorycloud said:
> 
> 
> > How spherical - I'm jealous!! :lol:
> ...




I dont know. I'm kinda partial to glorycloud's ""uniquely" shaped chunks-o-gold" :lol: 8)


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Dec 21, 2010)

goldenchild said:


> Barren Realms 007 said:
> 
> 
> > glorycloud said:
> ...



Yea they seem to have a life of thier own. :mrgreen:


----------



## glorycloud (Dec 21, 2010)

Laughter is always the best medicine and I certainly seem
to LOL at my "creations" when I am done melting. 8) 

I wonder if I simply have the torch turned on too high and 
the force of gas is pushing the gold into my "unusual" shapes. 

Ah well, Matt doesn't seem to complain too loudly about my
mis-shapen works of art and the checks from SO Accurate 
haven't had any deductions because of them yet. :lol:


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Dec 21, 2010)

glorycloud said:


> Laughter is always the best medicine and I certainly seem
> to LOL at my "creations" when I am done melting. 8)
> 
> I wonder if I simply have the torch turned on too high and
> ...



I like your creation's. And Matt dosen't care as long as it is yellow and shiny.


----------



## samuel-a (Feb 9, 2011)

Iv'e done quite a few since the one opening this post and all are good looking, but this one really caught my eye with it's shine and pipe.

This one as well as others was refined from Karat jewelry using Inquartation method and weight 4.6g. 

try not to drool (like I'm) lol... :mrgreen:


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Feb 9, 2011)

Nice looking. You only start drooling whne they get 5oz and above. 8)


----------



## samuel-a (Feb 9, 2011)

That one is great Barren.
Thanks for that picture.


----------



## AuMINIMayhem (Feb 9, 2011)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> You only start drooling whne they get 5oz and above. 8)


 :lol: 

I think somewhere between 7 and 10oz is when your speech starts to become impaired and above 10oz's starts to effect the nerve centers of the brain which control logic. :lol:


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Feb 9, 2011)

AuMINIMayhem said:


> Barren Realms 007 said:
> 
> 
> > You only start drooling whne they get 5oz and above. 8)
> ...



I'll let you know in a week or two when I start posting some like that. 8)


----------



## joem (Feb 9, 2011)

AuMINIMayhem said:


> Barren Realms 007 said:
> 
> 
> > You only start drooling whne they get 5oz and above. 8)
> ...



can i add that line to the msds?


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Feb 9, 2011)

joem said:


> AuMINIMayhem said:
> 
> 
> > Barren Realms 007 said:
> ...



If I can can have a share of the royalties. :mrgreen:


----------



## joem (Feb 9, 2011)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> joem said:
> 
> 
> > AuMINIMayhem said:
> ...


No Problem. Like a friend used to say to me " I have a job that pays $100 and hour, are you interested? I would say "Yes. " Then he would say "Good but I only need you for 2 minutes"


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Feb 9, 2011)

joem said:


> Barren Realms 007 said:
> 
> 
> > joem said:
> ...



I have a minimum call out time of 2 hours and my rate is $75.00 per hour. :twisted:


----------



## AuMINIMayhem (Feb 9, 2011)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> joem said:
> 
> 
> > AuMINIMayhem said:
> ...




Hey... where's my cut? :lol:


----------



## joem (Feb 9, 2011)

AuMINIMayhem said:


> Barren Realms 007 said:
> 
> 
> > joem said:
> ...



I'll give it to you when I go down for a pizza


----------



## AuMINIMayhem (Feb 10, 2011)

Come on down! I'll hook you up. :mrgreen: Actually, it'd be pretty cool to meet some people from the GRF anyways. 8)


----------

